# CIA - Champion Iron



## System (10 April 2012)

Mamba Minerals Limited (MAB) is an exploration company targeting gold, nickel and gold-copper deposits with the projects in Australia and Mozambique, southeastern Africa.

http://www.mamba.com.au


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*Re: MAB - Mamba Minerals*

*MAMBA TO ACQUIRE HIGHLY PROSPECTIVE IRON ORE PROJECT*
Highlights:
-Prominent iron formation with 33km of strike, 200m wide, potential for both
-DSO and a multi-billion tonne magnetite deposit
-Exploration permit has been issued with drilling to commence in Sep 2012
-Located within Canada’s premier iron ore district, the Labrador Trough
-65km east of heavy gauge rail connection at Schefferville with available capacity and 565 km from Schefferville to the Port of Sept-Iles
-Hydropower available 45km from Snelgrove Lake at around C$0.04/kwh.
-The Port of Sept-ÃŽles is currently undergoing a C$220 million expansion increasing the port capacity to 50 million tonnes per annum by March 2014
-There is significant activity within Canada’s Labrador Trough with numerous projects underway including with Tata Steel, Rio Tinto, Cliffs Natural Resources and ArcelorMittal.
-Altius has a proven track record of sourcing Labrador iron ore projects including Alderon Iron Ore Corp’s (Market cap of C$245M) Kami Iron Ore Project and Century Iron Mines Corporation’s (Market cap of C$104M) Astray, Grenville, Menihek and Schefferville Iron Ore Projects


----------



## springhill (4 April 2013)

*Re: MAB - Mamba Minerals*

It seems MAB hit paydirt with the acquisition of the previously mentioned iron ore project.

*New hematite deposit discovered with 275m intersection at Snelgrove Lake*
Highlights
● First diamond drill hole (MM-13-05) to test potential DSO (direct shipping ore) has returned a 275m intersection of hematite ore from 15m below surface.
● The current hole, MM-I3-05, continues to be in massive hematite mineralization at time of release and drilling is ongoing.
● Based on gravity and magnetic anomaly data, the target area is estimated to be 2km long by 200-300m wide.
● Snelgrove contains three additional untested DSO target areas with a combined area of 5km by ~ 250m.
● Further drilling to test width and length of this hematite deposit will follow immediately.
● Assay results are expected in May.


----------



## springhill (8 April 2013)

*Re: MAB - Mamba Minerals*

*First hematite hole returns 303m intersection with mineralisation still open *
*Second hole now underway*

Highlights
-Drilling of the discovery diamond hole (MM-13-05) to test potential DSO (direct shipping ore) has been completed after the intersection of hematite ore reached 303m
-The hole remained in massive hematite mineralisation at the time it was terminated 235m below surface
-The second hole to test this target is now underway 150m to the northwest of the first hole
-Based on gravity and magnetic anomaly data, the target area is estimated to be 2km long by 200-300m wide 
-Snelgrove contains three additional untested DSO target areas with a combined area of 5km by ~ 250m
-First assay results from the hematite holes are expected in May


----------



## System (3 April 2014)

*Re: MAB - Mamba Minerals*

On April 3rd, 2014, Mamba Minerals Limited (MAB) changed its name and ASX code to Champion Iron Limited (CIA).


----------



## systematic (9 February 2021)

Any of the FMG investors on this one as well?  I got on (both) in mid to late 2019; FMG has been the better performer but this one still good, and I don't see CIA talked about as much.
Be interested to hear any thoughts good or bad...


----------



## Beaches (27 May 2021)

Champion Iron has just lodged its 3 month and 12 accounts

Record EBITDA1 of $275.8M for the three-month period ended March 31, 2021, compared to $60.7M for the same period in 2020. Record EBITDA1 of $819.5M for the year ended March 31, 2021, compared to $347.4M for the same period in 2020;


----------



## basilio (6 July 2021)

Have to say this looks like a promising iron ore player.  
Clearly making much coin in the past year and also developing  advanced iron ore technologies that  would give it a good place in the future.

250% increase in SP since last October is also pretty impressive.



8 Jun 2021                    
8:49am                   8:49am                
CIA
 
                       CHAMPION IRON LIMITED                                       CHAMPION IRON LIMITED                no                           Presentation-Virtual Investor Day Conference 8-10 June 2021 
 

 opens new window 
                           4224KB                                           4224KB                
        Company Presentation


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 December 2021)

TradingView Chart
					






					www.tradingview.com
				



CIA, nice chart, that's about it for the reason to pick for 2022 comp
printed 5.110's today
and according to:


> MorningstarTM Quantitative
> 21 Dec 2021
> Undervalued
> Fair value *$7.36*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 January 2022)

Champion Iron has declared an inaugural dividend of 10¢ per share with its third quarter results for the 2022 financial year.

The company reported revenue of $253 million and $1.13 billion for the three and nine-month periods ended December 31, 2021, respectively, compared to $329.5 million and $885.1 million for the same periods in 2020.

EBITDA was $122.1 million for the three-month period compared to $214.6 million for the same period in 2020. EBITDA was $727.9 million for the nine-month period ended December 31, 2021, compared to $543.7 million for the same period in 2020.

Champion Iron reported record quarterly production of 2.01 million wet metric tonnes of iron ore compared to 1.9 million tonnes for the same period in 2020.


----------

